# Svchost.exe_ClipSVC



## juraj (8 mo ago)

hello I have problems with this svchost.exe and i dont know what to do... is anyone here who can help me resolve this problem ? 
List
Faulting application name: svchost.exe_ClipSVC, version: 10.0.19041.1566, timestamp: 0x1f37eb46
Missing module name: pidgenx.dll, version: 10.0.19041.1682, timestamp: 0x3388ed7b
Exception code: 0xc0000409
Error spacing: 0x00000000000187ea
Faulting process identification: 0xeec
Faulting Application Start Time: 0x01d87470dea1c114
Faulting Application Path: C: \ WINDOWS \ System32 \ svchost.exe
Faulting Module Path: C: \ WINDOWS \ system32 \ pidgenx.dll
Report ID: 604a122a-1613-4650-a4b7-743acceff674
Faulting package full name:
Identifying the faulty application with respect to the package:















PS: sorry for bad looking post but this is my first post what so ever on the internet forum . Ty for any help with problem.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

pidgenx.dll is a windows dll.
Error says it is missing.
Is it in your C:\Windows\system32 folder?

If it is missing, I would be concerned about what else might be missing.

Run an SFC (System File Checker) scan:
Search for cmd, right click on result, and select run as administrator.
Type:

*sfc /scannow*

That will take a bit to repair or replace missing system files.

If that doesn't / can't fix it, DISM would be next step:

*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

If that completes successfully, then run that sfc command again.


----------



## juraj (8 mo ago)

hello i tried what you recommended and i got this in resoult.









but the problem isstill here  also ty for trying to help.
List
Failed application path: C: \ Windows \ System32 \ svchost.exe

Problem Description
Problem event name: BEX64
Application Name: svchost.exe_ClipSVC
Application Version: 10.0.19041.1566
Application timestamp: 1f37eb46
Wrong module name: pidgenx.dll
Faulty module version: 10.0.19041.1682
Faulty module timestamp: 3388ed7b
Exception indent: 00000000000187ea
Exception code: c0000409
Exception data: 0000000000000039
OS Version: 10.0.19043.2.0.0.768.101
Locale identification: 1051
Additional information 1: ffb1
Additional information 2: ffb1a74be3c24807f1e2f6fa9476f7d5
Additional information 3: 9e57
Additional information 4: 9e57867d01e7b6d05c4ef6eb4a59ea93

Learn more about the issue
Sector Identification: e2ffc7e3fbe86cee2a54561230204b02 (1897235979146644226)


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Ok, looks like SFC + DISM did not find anything to fix.

So does C:\Windows\System32\pidgenx.dll exist?
Also does clipsvc.dll exist in same folder?

Have you had any malware issues on this computer?
How exactly does the problem manifest? Are you just seeing the errors in event viewer/reliability history, or is there a method you can do to cause the error or a problem you see that arises from the error? 
Chasing ghosts in event viewer can be a futile experience, IMO.

ClipSVC = Client Licensing Service
Description: Provides infrastructure support for the Microsoft Store...

Since it is related, maybe run the troubleshooter for the MS Store (Settings -> Update & Security -> Troubleshoot -> Additional Troubleshooters -> Windows Store Apps -> Run the troubleshooter)

Also noticed this:


juraj said:


> OS Version: 10.0.19043.2.0.0.768.101


which I believe corresponds to Win 10 21H1 (Build: 19043). 
Maybe try updating to 21H2 (Build 19044).

These are both long shots, sorry I do not have more to offer.

Are there any dumps in C:\Windows\Minidump folder?
If so, zip them up and post on a file sharing site, as there may be more info to be found on these errors there.

You may need to change your dump method to get minidumps:
Settings -> System -> About -> Advanced System Settings -> Startup and Recovery Settings -> set 'Write Debugging Info' to 'Small Memory dump', with 'Small dump directory' set to %SystemRoot%\Minidump -> click OK.


----------



## juraj (8 mo ago)

i had and have problems with some games that wont start up or they just freeze so i contacted support for those games and they told me to check my event viewer etc. so i did and i founf this what i posted wich had like 600 repeatings in a day so i contacted mcrosoft support 3 times 1st time they told me contact game dev.(already did that) 2nd time they told me reinstall windows (i already did that) 3rd time they told me to reinstall it again cause it might be a virus (i have never in my life downloaded any virus so far D)


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Are these games downloaded from the Microsoft Store?
What game/games are they?


----------



## juraj (8 mo ago)

at this point ill just send notebook back to alza for repair since i still have 4 years left of 
warranty but ye ty for help you provided. Much love. ill try to reinstall windows from flashdrive first and if that wont help well time ot go to alza . Once again ty for any tips you provided. ill give ya update so you know what happened or if anyone gets same errors it will be here. <3


----------



## juraj (8 mo ago)

games are league of legends and hunt showdown so not related to the microsoft store. 
With hunt showdown i get in to the loading screen wich is frozen and i have no other option but to alt tab and just close it and with leag i have either 0 fps in game or game wont load as it should. In this case i have to restart the whole game couple of times


----------



## juraj (8 mo ago)

Quick update. Problem dissapeared at with latest windows update. it seems to be fixed since i cant find any reports of it. Still ill send my notebook back to alza to get it repaired since i still cant boot up the games. So i assume the problem was not related to svchost


----------

